# addicted and loving it ;)



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Darn rights I went on a random shopping spree.

By the way, ANY of you come to West Edmonton Mall AVOID THAT PJ'S PETS LIKE THE PLAGUE. they had bettas in 0.25 gallons, to let's say 1 gallon for display, all had fin rot, and one had the terrible dropsy despite his strong willingness to flare to me and show how awesome he could've been. And the people don't know ANYTHING about the fish. Ugh.


Anyways we went to a Petsmart in a different area... people were curteous, friendly, and actually cared for the fish. I pointed out a columnaris victim and a fin rot victim (both VT male bettas) and she cared about that. Lovely 

Anywho... I got 5 females. Out of like...the 8 they had xD I was tempted for the "just glass tank no hood no filter" 20 long, for 40.00 but instead got plants for the tanks I have... The sorority will be in the 40 and hopefully integrate 99% of the non-sorority bettas. Here are my new females....

In order, a lovely gal with green on her... Hard to see, but the water was still blue even after a water change. She is a submissive dalmation  (ooooh aaaah) :lol: 

the next is a dark bodied beauty with red tipped fins, who is dominant (flares, actually...)...

The third is a dark steel blue with red iridescence, who is also one who loves to flare 

The fourth has red fins, that's all I know until she colors up better :lol:

The fifth is a nice royal blue on black, although the color is common I love it.


And for those who never saw Holly, my not-so-recent-but-recent-enough-and-has-no-pictures she is the last one xD She was bought as a purple and she became blue LOL. she has glints of purple, and glints of red -.- and has spots on her caudal....except you cannot tell because she had a scat with Savannah and lost a chunk of her fin :| :roll:


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

submissive dalmatian? what's that mean?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

there beautiful, love them all lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Some wrong color info on there. First girl is a bi color, not a dalmation. Also don't jump to conclusions on personality. Just because she's not flaring doesn't mean she won't take the others out in a heart beat.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I mean she is more submissive. She shows submission signs a lot of the time which I have yet to have a dominant/aggressive gal who would do that except in breeding time. She's got the dalmation spots on her fins, just like Dally, who is a pale orange dalmation VT... hard to see in the picture but they're there. Technically, isn't that a dalmation? Or just blemishes? 

I said their coloring as they are right now, who knows what they WILL be.

and thank you betta lover lol I love them all too.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

ack! I just read what I put and I didn't mean to sound defensive or anything :lol: I'm serious though... what classifies a dalmation? she's gotten spots, and considering better care usually brings color out (like Dally's spots came out more after I got him), so who knows what'll happen :3


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

They look great! Pics of sorority when done please


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I will  I just cleaned the 40 gallon lol. Most of what the 4 original gals were squished with into a 10 will be added to it, plus the plants. I found some awesome soft plants!!! 4.00 each, but they weigh themselves down without needing to ancor or bury them  The moneywort or whatever they called it -tired- and the cambomba are in quarantine.  There are some...different snails than I am used to in there, but this way I can flush 'em out if I do not want them =D


hopefully ALL can be together. i will add all of them on equal grounds in a strange tank (seeded) that is NO ONE'S territory, float them together, add them together. Hopefully they are going to be willing :lol: If not I'm guessing 1-2 will have to be separated.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So far, I know I have a spade tail (the dalmation/bi-colored), 5 combtails, and the rest are VT...except one has a rounder tail than the rest  Anyways, it's like a mexican stand off between 4 who are ranking for alpha... Marge already stepped down and has a little tear in her fin, so now I wonder who it will be... The Royal blue, steel blue/red, the clear-finned gal, or Savannah..... I've added almost everything i have :lol: asides from a few things left in other tanks for other fish xDD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

The picture is blurry, my bad. But as you can see they're getting along after their little scat to find out who's who in the tank-rank  eagerly begging for food :lol: Rose's popeye has gone down, I had her in the breeding net to recover. 

The "bi color" spade tail gal lost her spots, and her fins have become more of an irridescent yellow and green, and her body has green  she has a tiny nick on her fins... The three blues however tore each other's fins apart, and now they are besties. :roll: Holly has gotten more purple again.


----------



## cp6445 (Jan 14, 2012)

They are beautiful! So much fun... Have you had to separate any of them? 
Makes me want to try a sorority again

Keep us posted!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks!

I had to pull out only Rose... who actually like the little black and red one, is the lowest ranking. And she got smucked in the eye so had a little popeye problem lol.... poor thing. I just let them deck it out... watching them for any severe abuse of course lol!!!

This is the first time I've never had to separate a female for aggression. I had the breeders net in there for that reason... There were some missing scales, a booboo here and there (minor), shredded fins.... But they've done good =D they don't flare at each other anymore, and if they do it's a flare and pass thing. So... total females in there: 10. Marge's sister Tina had gotten severely attacked by Zebra (which surprised me) a while ago and is still in her own tank. I won't let her go back until the fin has grown decently back.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

They are all beautiful.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

They are all very pretty. 

BTW, my understanding of a dalmation is an orange betta with darker orange/red spots on the fins.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks 

I think there's also white and rarely blue dalmations  that's all I got about dals :lol: All I know when I got her she was pretty and had spots on her fins =D dark orange, spots  But now she's colored up a LOT better, she's lost most of her spots and made way for irridescent coloring ^^ any spots she has left are going more magenta if anything. Someone gave me a camera, but it's only good for outdoor use :/ and cannot send pics to the computer >< all well  I'll snag my bf's phone when I can get them in better light LOL.

But I will say, a 40 for 10 girls is definitely great >< especially since a lot of them were aggressive in the beginning  I do wonder...who's the alpha? :/ I think it's one of the royal blues xDD


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Pretty girls!  

There is someone on the forum (I'm not sure who xD) who has a purple dalmation named Ludendorff (I think . . .).


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:shock: that's awesome xD a purple one? darn... :lol: all well I love my green girl :3 she isn't teal, and doesn't lean towards blue for her green which is perfect ^^ so now I have red, purple, magenta(ish...depends on her mood xDD), blue, and green xDD All I am missing is a yellow gal HAHA :lol:


----------



## Brendans (Mar 20, 2012)

wooaaahhhh you're from Edmonton  There's an awesome store in South side called Big Al's with huge variety. They get pricey tho but maybe check it out one day


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

true dals are the orange with red spots, and the brown pineapple with orange fins and red spots. :I that's what i consider a dal. the white with blue spots and white with black spots.... those aren't dals to me. they're just possible marbles.


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

That fourth one looks like she'll be gorgeous when she settles in!


----------



## NoahG (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey, Sena, there's a yellow gal right now where I work... ;-)

Haha, I had to mention her when I saw your remark: she's been tempting me! I check on her when I work -- the metallic blue girl I had my eye on appears to have been sold.

That said, very nice!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Brendan... THERE IS?? O_O never heard of it..... you know where in Edmonton it is?? xD

Luimeril, hmm okay okay :lol: whichever the matter they're all purty ^^

Kfish she is pretty now  she's black with her red coloring hehe

Noah awww D: lol. yellow ones are hard to come by here


----------



## Brendans (Mar 20, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Brendan... THERE IS?? O_O never heard of it..... you know where in Edmonton it is?? xD
> 
> Luimeril, hmm okay okay :lol: whichever the matter they're all purty ^^
> 
> ...


 3511 99TH Street NW
Not to get your hopes high or anything but it was huge to me. Theres a lady at work who has a betta fish at her work desk and i really wanted one too. Did my research, realized those .5 galon designer tanks are torture chambers, found out about different tail types and colors and fell in love with halfmoons. I only remember seeing red and blue veiltails at PJ's petsmarts but another coworker told me about big Al's.

I ended up with a pretty gorgeous light purple halfmoon boy. Cost me 40$...so its like an AB purchase, w/o worrying about shipping and stuff 

I think you're into females and I didnt pay much attention to them since I wanted a halfmoon boy. But i remember a dragon female there.

hope I'm not setting you up for dissapointment! imo i think the selection is good but I dont know anything about fin quality and stuff. and 40$ is the highest price there. There were veil tails for like 4$ lol. sorry for the essay


----------



## Brendans (Mar 20, 2012)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=96632
there are pictures of my fishy on this thread ( I was freaking out about a hole in his fin>_> yay newbie syndrome)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Where the heck do you live? :lol: I might look into it. 

(also the person saying 82-84 for bettas is better... on your thread... 78-80 is just fine =D) Your betta is so pretty =D 

yeah at PJ'S they wanted 25.00 for a "metallic betta". uhhh.... sorry but no such thing really. It's coloring that's all :3 I think they meant dragon scale. woulda been cool if the halfmoon WAS a dragonscale. But he wasn't. he just happened to have shiny coloring, like some of my females who have metallic teal xDD I'd be willing to pay for quality and tail type. And proper labelling :lol:


----------



## NoahG (Oct 24, 2011)

The yellow girl is adorable...I'm fighting the urge to just buy her since I'd really like to do a sorority after the move, but I know it's not a good idea. I'm pressing my luck having brought Sharkfin home, but I just couldn't leave him there with his fins as badly damaged as they were.

Still tempting though...oh so tempting...

We've actually been getting quite a few yellows at work, starting with the yellow girl, then a yellow VT male, then a yellow dragon HM and a yellow dragon HMPK (also an orange HMPK). Our selection has really been improving at my store. We're getting all kinds of colors lately now.


----------



## Brendans (Mar 20, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Where the heck do you live? :lol: I might look into it.
> 
> (also the person saying 82-84 for bettas is better... on your thread... 78-80 is just fine =D) Your betta is so pretty =D
> 
> yeah at PJ'S they wanted 25.00 for a "metallic betta". uhhh.... sorry but no such thing really. It's coloring that's all :3 I think they meant dragon scale. woulda been cool if the halfmoon WAS a dragonscale. But he wasn't. he just happened to have shiny coloring, like some of my females who have metallic teal xDD I'd be willing to pay for quality and tail type. And proper labelling :lol:


 yah his water is at 82 now, though my dad tries to tell me it's too warm >_> I try to tell him that bettas come from his home country (we're asian) and he's like, water doesnt get that warm LOL

anyways yah I dont know much about quality but there were crowntails and stuff too. Again I know there *was* variety but I can't tell you specifics. I zoomed straight to the halfmoons. Boiled down between Brendan and a red-white betta. But Brendan is a purple you dont often see (I think) So i brought him home.

Oh yah, and I probably live where you live


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

well i live in lame ol' Camrose :/ lol.

My mom always complained the water was too COLD for Mister and Finicky. so I got heaters and they had 78 degrees almost always LOL. :roll:

finally someone who lives near me xDD I wanted the halfmoon from PJ's because he had such AWESOME finnage I've seen on a pet store halfmoon.... but 25.00 for mislabelled from a store of Betta Murderers....no way!

Oh, Noah, that is what it was like with El Dorado. only problem with him is that his immune system ALWAYS sucked. But he was a YELLOW yellow lol!


----------



## NoahG (Oct 24, 2011)

You mean with his fins? Or...am I misunderstanding? I can't remember El Dorado's story...

Or do you mean the "tempting, oh so tempting" bit? Haha


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

the "tempting oh so tempting" bit xDD oh and he was a tail biter :lol: because he needed attention xD so he was in a high traffic area lol!


----------



## NoahG (Oct 24, 2011)

Hahaha, all of mine love attention too, fortunately not to the point of tail biting. I suspect, but can't be positive, that Sharkfin's a VT, so we'll see how he reacts to having longer, heavier fins after having them "trimmed" as short as they are (though already he has new growth!).

As for that yellow female, she does have a couple of black spots (which I think adds to her adorableness), so yellow but not _completely_ yellow. I'm caught between wanting someone to buy her, so I'm no longer tempted, and wanting to be able to get her myself.

Also today I found there _is_ still a metallic blue female there -- I don't know as she's the same one, but...now I'm tempted by both. :shock:

I was actually trying to think if there were someone I could con into keeping them until I could set up the sorority...I'm awful. But at least I know it.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: :lol: Hey, El Dorado was yellow with a black head  I loved that!!! Haha it sucks to want two fish and only have room for one.

Funny thing is, it happened to me. I wanted all four, Marge, Tina, Rose AND Zebra, but I stuck with just two... then later went back and saw the poor things rotting away so I got them all xDD and made a sorority


----------



## NoahG (Oct 24, 2011)

Well, _technically_ I do have the room to get both girls...but also I was supposed to stop at four, and then recently brought Sharkfin home. So...hence contemplating finding someone to convince to "watch" those two girls until the move and the tank is set up (I'm thinking of doing 3 CTs and 3 VTs in the sorority -- so if I were to get these two, I'd need one more of both tail types).

Hahaha, if only I had such an excuse: both girls are doing pretty well at work though, albeit in their cups.

Maybe I'll figure out a way, maybe I'll resist the temptation...working most days in pet care will make the latter interesting though, I'll admit. Yupp, the Betta "fever" is still burning strong...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: for me that would be the only problem with working in petsmart or whatever... I'd want to take everyone home xD My boyfriend says no more pets.

He didn't say no more fish :3 maybe no more tanks (after "Brad"'s tank ) but yeah haha!!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Is brad your ablino oscar? :roll: lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

yes xD We picked a non-threatening name for the vicous fishy :3 Although I love that he doesn't shy away from anything. He gets an 80-120 or so for himself. Pretty soon too.... And a brand new filter, and a large shatter proof heater... xD and too much variety for fish :roll: people don't even eat this good LOL


Oh! so the lil' spade tail green gal, she has pink, light blue, light green AND dark green. OOOOOooooo AAAAAAaaaaahhh =D


----------



## NoahG (Oct 24, 2011)

Hahaha, there have been some temptations, I'll admit. Most recently I was tempted by a little black Jack Dempsey we had in -- loved his attitude -- but I wouldn't be able to provide him the tank size he would need in time for when he would need it, I'm sure. He would probably need it before I transfer, and I couldn't be sure I could get it for him even after that, so I resisted.

So it's either a case of not being able to provide what they would need where I'm at in life, or not being able to get to the stuff I would need for them (and not being allowed them), as is the case with the mice. So it kind of works out in minimizing urges. Except when it comes to Bettas. Because they don't really fit in either category, haha. Though, I was told no more fish, not necessarily no more tanks (but I think the tank part is what she actually meant); _but_ my ma seems fine with me setting up the larger tanks at some point (because she knows I plan to move my Bettas into them), so maybe if she knows I plan to do a sorority, and I only get those two between now and then, something can be worked out...

Might be hopeful thinking, but...

By the way: _love_ Oscars. A dream of mine is to eventually set up a, at the least, 400-500-gallon Oscar tank at some point with a catfish or two and a Jack Dempsey in with them as well. Maybe even a Dinosaur/Senegal Bichir if one of those guys would work as well, because they're awesome.

If you go over 100-gallons you could get a second Oscar if you wanted.

And...pic of your spade tail girl? Those colors sound interesting


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh nice  that sounds like a cool tank for ya to start haha
well apparently it's hard to know if the oscar is male or female... and it can be dangerous :/

I haven't been able to get good pics of my female, because I lack a camera that'll show her colors!! D:


----------



## NoahG (Oct 24, 2011)

Yea, I'm looking forward to being able to have that tank.  Though it'll definitely have to wait for _years_.

Dangerous to sex them? Or dangerous to go with two of them? If it's the latter, from my understanding that may well depend more on the fish and the tank set-up, but I've heard of tons of people who have kept more than one Oscar together successfully. But, by all means, best to go with what you're comfortable with -- I just thought I'd mention there's a possibility for two if you wanted.

Aw man...no cameras you could borrow? That's a shame


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

nope. the only camera possible is my bf's phone and I can't use it :lol: and thanks to working in walmart :roll: a camera isn't going to happen. I put my fishies first with new filters and heaters and such before myself ><


edit: WAIT!!!! I have an idea... a sudden realization idea.... the camera I HAVE doesn't connect the the computer, but I have a broken camera (lense is out of place) that will and that takes the same SD card... I can connect the broken camera and take the pics from the SD card!!!!


yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay =DDDDDD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

unfortunately, whoever dealt little Rose that popeye, also dealt her some damage to her organs and despite her being in epsom salt to help with her eye anyways, she has dropsy, and may not last the next day or two. :-( Poor Rose!


----------



## NoahG (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh no! Poor girl :-( That's sad to hear...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

yeah :-( and she isn't one of the fighting ones... she's a "hide until everything cools down" gal hehe... Well, poor baby isn't going to last and I'll be putting her down :-( females are VICIOUS!


----------

